# Cuidado si pirateas plantillas html/css de ThemeForest



## Motif (26 Dic 2013)

No sea que te suceda lo mismo que a los caballeros de "IndianWebs", negocio de diseño web en Barcelona, que también se dedica a franquiciar la actividad por un canon de adhesión de *15000 EUR* + otro canon mensual de *500 EUR*, por cinco años:

(http://www.indianwebs.com/franquicias.php). 

En total *una inversión de entre 20000 y 30000 EUR*, parece que varios ya han picado. Con tanta pasta se entiende que *$16 (12 EUR)* no sería gran cosa, pero por lo visto no es así. 


1. Para crear el panel de control de tu sitio web (de cara a que tus clientes tengan ahí diversas herramientas de gestión), encontramos en ThemeForest esta plantilla por $16:

http://themeforest.net/item/gebo-admin-responsive-template/2440015


2. A los de IndianWebs les pareció adecuada y decidieron agenciársela. Eso sí, aplica un detalle, no sería a través de ThemeForest, que $16 es demasiado, sino a través de otro sitio llamado "MafiaShare".

Plantilla en MafiaShare: http://goo.gl/IL4Ifo

_En el momento de escribir esto el enlace da un error 500 (problema con el servidor), por lo tanto, la versión del caché de Google se puede ver aquí: http://goo.gl/k65BJA_

Ahí tenemos varias opciones para descargarla sin pagar: Zippyshare, NowDownload, MirrorCreator, etc.


3. Dicho y hecho:

Esta es la *página de login de la plantilla "Gebo"*: http://gebo-admin-3.tzdthemes.com/
Esta es la *página de login de IndianWebs*: https://www.indianwebs.com/clientes/index.php


4. Y ahora viene el detalle:

Este es el *código fuente de la plantilla "Gebo" en ThemeForest*: http://goo.gl/g2WVyz
Este es el *código fuente de la plantilla "Gebo" en IndianWebs*: http://goo.gl/AdiBfu


Pues eso. Quien desee piratear plantillas que se asegure de revisar el código fuente, porque a veces te encuentras estas sorpresas.


Una cosa más: 

El sitio web de IndianWebs es este: http://www.indianwebs.com
El cual también es una plantilla de ThemeForest: http://demo.samuli.me/smartstart/

En este caso, ¿la compraron ($15, unos 11 EUR) o también la piratearon?

Por cierto, ¿a alguien le interesa una franquicia de diseño de páginas web… ?


----------



## euriborfree (26 Dic 2013)

primero dices que la piratearon, luego preguntas si la compraron o al piratearon

¿tienes evidencia de que haya sido pirateada? Hay muchos diseñadores que parten de plantillas de este tipo de sitios para hacer sus proyectos y lo hacen comprandolas, y otros no.


----------



## Motif (26 Dic 2013)

euriborfree dijo:


> primero dices que la piratearon, luego preguntas si la compraron o al piratearon
> 
> ¿tienes evidencia de que haya sido pirateada? Hay muchos diseñadores que parten de plantillas de este tipo de sitios para hacer sus proyectos y lo hacen comprandolas, y otros no.



Por favor, lee con atención, porque dejo claro que son dos plantillas diferentes. La primera (la de admin) está claro que está pirateada, la evidencia la tienes mirando el código fuente. Si la compras, esa línea desde luego no aparece.


----------



## Dr Polux (26 Dic 2013)

Por los precios que tienen las plantillas y plugin en Themeforest y como esta el dolar de bajo yo es que paso de pirateos, solo niñatos las piratean


----------



## Señor Importante (26 Dic 2013)

Diseñadores web españistanís, nada nuevo.

ERROR 404 por contratarlos.


----------



## cruel e inhumano (26 Dic 2013)

Se suelen probar plantillas piratas y luego comprarlas, y a veces, se queda la versión pirateada online teniendo la versión original.
Nada nuevo bajo el sol.

Las plantillas valen 15 pavos, pero si para un proyecto se prueban 15 o 20 plantillas...


----------



## Motif (26 Dic 2013)

Resulta desagradable que los de IndianWebs estén vendiendo franquicias por miles de Euros y luego se dedican a piratear el trabajo de $16 de alguien que en definitiva es un _colega_ de profesión, porque todos se dedican a lo mismo.

---------- Post added 26-dic-2013 at 21:30 ----------




cruel e inhumano dijo:


> Se suelen probar plantillas piratas y luego comprarlas, y a veces, se queda la versión pirateada online teniendo la versión original.
> Nada nuevo bajo el sol.
> 
> Las plantillas valen 15 pavos, pero si para un proyecto se prueban 15 o 20 plantillas...



Eso puede ser cierto, pero cuando ya tienes la plantilla que te gusta, es fácil _olvidarse_ de pasar por caja. Esto último no sabemos si ha sucedido, lo primero -piratearla- desde luego que sí.

De todas formas, está claro que cambiaron algunas cosas en el código fuente, justo por encima de la línea donde pone MafiaShare. Hay que decir que es un poco chapuza que no vieran dicha línea.

Estos caballeros creo que sólo buscan vender la franquicia y el resto es secundario.


----------



## euriborfree (26 Dic 2013)

Motif dijo:


> Por favor, lee con atención, porque dejo claro que son dos plantillas diferentes. La primera (la de admin) está claro que está pirateada, la evidencia la tienes mirando el código fuente. Si la compras, esa línea desde luego no aparece.



Tienes razon, efectivamente tienen en su servidor un codigo muy significativo 


```
<!-- Shared on MafiaShare.net  --><!-- Shared on MafiaShare.net  --></head>
```
El primer post resultaba un tanto confuso.

Pues nada, email a themeforest


----------



## kudeiro (27 Dic 2013)

es que esto es i+d+i hispanistí en estado puro. ¿una franquicia de diseño web? ¿Y que aporta la franquicia que no puedas hacer tu mismo? Cualquier diseñador que contrate un ux y un programador ya tiene eso mismo.
Encima una empresa que en teoría se dedica al diseño de webs tirando de plantilla de themeforest para su página principal.
Lo del pirateo de plantillas de themeforest ya es caer bajo, pero nada que no puedas ver en este pais.

Motif, esto lo descubirste tu o es de un artículo? es para poder compartirlo en redes y darles una buena "propaganda" a estos


----------



## Motif (27 Dic 2013)

kudeiro dijo:


> Motif, esto lo descubirste tu o es de un artículo? es para poder compartirlo en redes y darles una buena "propaganda" a estos



Adelante con la difusión, ha sido descubrimiento propio. Desde hace tiempo paso con cierta frecuencia por delante de su oficina del centro de Barcelona en Pau Claris (tocando a Plaza Urquinaona) y por eso los tenía presentes, tienen un local que da a la calle. Al entrar en su página principal comprobé que era una plantilla que ya he visto en otros sitios web y me puse a mirar más detenidamente todo el asunto, en especial por el énfasis que ponen en franquiciar el negocio.

Llama la atención que una empresa que se dedica en especial al diseño web y que además franquicia la actividad (lo que hoy algunos llaman el _know-how_) por *15000 EUR + 500 EUR al mes*, no hayan creado ellos mismos su propio sitio web. Aquí hay cosas que no encajan.

Parece que todo se resume en franquiciar por un lado y marketing por otro, con vídeos de aperturas y tal:

*Marcos Guerrero Sánchez-Puerta*
*CEO Indian Webs*
http://youtu.be/hFDI47ydjAM

Lo cual está muy bien. El problema es que tu propio sitio web sean plantillas donde, en al menos un caso, aparece que la has descargado de "*MafiaShare*".


----------



## Ds_84 (27 Dic 2013)

y a que esperáis pa ponerles un mail a los de themeforest?


----------



## euriborfree (27 Dic 2013)

No se me ocurre que tipo de persona puede estar dispuesta a pagar 15000 euros y otros 500 al mes por franquiciarse en algo que no tenga una campaña de publicidad a nivel nacional que le traiga clientes como churros.

Ya bastante dificil esta ganarse el pan con el diseño web para sumarle otros 500€ mensuales de costos sin que haya un valor añadido claro y evidente


----------



## Ds_84 (28 Dic 2013)

sólo fijate en el video de la inauguración del local...sirviendo pinchos de tortilla patata...

si son todo RENTISTAS! e hijos de familia 'BIEN' que no tienen ni pvta idea por donde les dá el aire..

les ponen una web en flash en el proyector y salen de ahí alucinaos..



euriborfree dijo:


> No se me ocurre que tipo de persona puede estar dispuesta a pagar 15000 euros y otros 500 al mes por franquiciarse en algo que no tenga una campaña de publicidad a nivel nacional que le traiga clientes como churros.
> 
> Ya bastante dificil esta ganarse el pan con el diseño web para sumarle otros 500€ mensuales de costos sin que haya un valor añadido claro y evidente


----------



## chaber (28 Dic 2013)

*Franquicias - IndianWebs*


*



Calidad en las webs
"Una vez finalizadas las webs comprobaremos los códigos fuentes para verificar la excelencia de los mismos."

Hacer clic para expandir...


*Jajajaja. Qué puta vergüenza.


----------



## amenhotep (28 Dic 2013)

Los ThemeForest frotándose las manos. La publicidad que se le está haciendo es impagable. 
Los de IndianWebs: muestra del emprendedor hispánico del pelotazo: todo marketing, nada de valor añadido.


----------



## trancos123 (28 Dic 2013)

euriborfree dijo:


> No se me ocurre que tipo de persona puede estar dispuesta a pagar 15000 euros y otros 500 al mes por franquiciarse en algo que no tenga una campaña de publicidad a nivel nacional que le traiga clientes como churros.
> 
> Ya bastante dificil esta ganarse el pan con el diseño web para sumarle otros 500€ mensuales de costos sin que haya un valor añadido claro y evidente



Muy sencillo el típico tío que no tiene ni idea de informática pero que ha escuchado en la tele que esto da mucha pasta. 
Te pillas esta franquicia mas un becario y a forrarse!
Carne de cañón para acreedores.

---------- Post added 28-dic-2013 at 15:53 ----------

Les acabo de invitar a pasarse por este hilo ::


----------



## Señor Importante (28 Dic 2013)

Reclamación DMCA en.... 3,2,1!! XDD


----------



## vividor (29 Dic 2013)

Típico de los negocios hispanistanís... Mucho vendehumos haciendo dinero, poniendose de buen año a pinchos de tortilla y embolsandose un pastizal a costa de incautos... 

...País...


----------



## euriborfree (29 Dic 2013)

trancos123 dijo:


> ---------- Post added 28-dic-2013 at 15:53 ----------
> 
> Les acabo de invitar a pasarse por este hilo ::



A los de themeforest o a los de indianwebs?


----------



## trancos123 (29 Dic 2013)

euriborfree dijo:


> A los de themeforest o a los de indianwebs?



A los de Indianwebs

Contactar - IndianWebs Oficina de Urquinaona


----------



## kudeiro (29 Dic 2013)

no les tenias que haber avisado, ya que ni se pasarán por aqui, lo unico que harán será dar una colleja al becario para que quite las lineas que les delatan y los de themeforest no las verán a tiempo (aunque bueno, los de themeforest sabrán de sobra que es pirata ya que les solicitarán una licencia que no tienen)


----------



## Motif (31 Dic 2013)

Han pasado ya algunos días desde que se publicó todo esto y no han retirado la línea infame que les delata. A lo mejor les da igual, lo cual habla por sí sólo del nivel de ética de la empresa, o quizás es que no tienen ningún informático/webmaster disponible para ello, por cuanto en esencia se dedican a vender la franquicia y por lo tanto no hacen falta. Vete tu a saber.

De hecho alguien aquí ha indicado que les avisó por email, y además supongo que si miran el Google Analytics (que lo tienen implementado) deberían ver un pico de visitas inusual, lo cual al momento les permitiría llegar también aquí mismo.

Es posible caer en la tentación típica de culpar al becario de turno, pero creo que si lo hacen, sólo sirve para engañarse a uno mismo. En una empresa con unos procedimientos mínimamente definidos a la hora de prestar un servicio -en este caso de diseño web, entre otros- esto no podría suceder. Excepción obvia es que el procedimiento justamente consista en piratear las plantillas y no se hayan dado cuenta de que a veces pueden ir "firmadas".

Para mi los que tendrían que asumir lo sucedido son los responsables del tinglado, como por ejemplo los que aparecen en la primera línea del "Equipo" de la oficina de Urquinaona:

Equipo: http://www.indianwebs.com/equipo.php


*Marcos Guerrero Sánchez-Puerta
CEO IndianWebs
http://www.indianwebs.com/webmaster.php?ID=1*

Al cual le sugiero que la próxima vez, en lugar de comprar una camisa Lacoste, compre una cualquiera en H&M o en Zara, y con lo que se ahorra, pague las plantillas.

Aquí una camisa *Lacoste* en El Corte Inglés por *92 EUR* (es similar a la que lleva, esta no tiene bolsillo): http://goo.gl/VIiOE6

Aquí una camisa H&M por *14.95 EUR*: http://goo.gl/ASFvhZ
Y otra por *29.95 EUR*: http://goo.gl/OJhv31
Y aquí otra de Zara por *29.95 EUR*: http://goo.gl/OxdASo
Etc.

Algunos argumentarán que la calidad no es la misma, etc. Pero si a alguien, en un arrebato de esnobismo, le puede dar vergüenza llevar ropa de H&M o Zara (yo la llevo de estos sitios y no me pasa nada), más vergüenza debería darle andar pirateando plantillas de *$16*.


*Jordi Miró Parramon
Director Técnico
http://www.indianwebs.com/webmaster.php?ID=67
http://www.jordimiro.com/*

Que según leo fue Regidor de Nuevas Tecnologías en el Ayuntamiento de Mollerussa, por lo visto como miembro de Esquerra Republicana de Catalunya (ERC), por lo tanto debe tener mucha experiencia con eso de "España nos roba", de hecho en este tuit (http://goo.gl/FvAomK) se hace eco de una propuesta de mediación internacional desde Bruselas entre España y Cataluña, para la independencia de esta última, etc. 

Se podría hacer también una propuesta de mediación internacional desde Burbuja, entre IndianWebs y ThemeForest, a ver si estos últimos van a empezar también con una cantinela en plan "IndianWebs nos roba".


*Alex Ciobanu
Webmaster Sénior
http://www.indianwebs.com/webmaster.php?ID=52*



Aquí están los tres: http://www.indianwebs.com/ficha-noticia.php?Id=204 (de izquierda a derecha: don Jordi Miró Parramon, don Alex Ciobanu y don Marcos Guerrero Sánchez-Puerta), todos ellos asistiendo a la fiesta del chocolate de Flandes en Barcelona. 

Incluso tienen un asesor jurídico: 

*Manuel Soria:
Colaborador - asesor juridico
http://www.indianwebs.com/webmaster.php?ID=119*


Tanto vender franquicias, no le queda tiempo a uno para nada. Y esto de las franquicias, dentro de cuatro días, ya veremos cómo termina.


----------



## El Nvcleo del Alma (31 Dic 2013)

No le veo yo mucho sentido a eso de las franquicias de diseño web con local. Si quieres una web te buscas un diseñador y un programador por internet. Que sea una persona local si hace falta, para quedar en persona de vez en cuando y que no haya malentendidos y santas pascuas.

Esto suena a chiringo para intentar dar el pelotazo. Será que el modelo de charcutera software tradicional ya no funciona igual de bien.


----------



## kudeiro (31 Dic 2013)

a ver si Themeforest hacen algo, saber ya lo saben, y el autor de la plantilla también


----------



## CaCO3 (31 Dic 2013)

Con independencia de que estos sean unos chorizos, no entiendo muy bien este modelo de negocio. ¿En qué consiste? ¿En que esta gente me facilita soluciones web y yo se las implemento a un cliente final?


----------



## El Nvcleo del Alma (31 Dic 2013)

caco3 dijo:


> Con independencia de que estos sean unos chorizos, no entiendo muy bien este modelo de negocio. ¿En qué consiste? ¿En que esta gente me facilita soluciones web y yo se las implemento a un cliente final?



Pues si lo entiendo bien a grandes rasgos es: tú tienes local y ellos te buscan clientes locales y te dan "expertise". Luego tú les implementas la solución.

Pero, vamos, suena a chiringo por los cuatro costados. El mundo del software no puede funcionar de esa forma.



¿En que esta gente me facilita soluciones web...​

Podría darse el caso de que tuvieran un CMS propietario o algún tipo de framework. Pero lo dudo *mucho*. Si lo tuvieran hay otros modelos de negocio más rentables y con más sentido, por ejemplo hacerlo parcialmente open source y ofrecer servicios de training y consulting a los clientes que es lo que ya hacen otras empresas.


----------



## Z4LMAN (31 Dic 2013)

Como bien indica el nombre...estos se dedican a hacer el INDIO, a saber las ostias que estaran pegando a los clientes, porque claro, su negocio se fundamenta sobre la base de que el ultimo sablea el doble que el anterior.

No obstante mientras hayan tontos dispuesto a pagar...habran indios dispuestos a bailar jajajajaja


----------



## JoseGZ (2 Ene 2014)

*a ver si el negocio es vender a la administracion...*

pues eso, si hay castuzos, lo mismo la cosa es que se basa en esquema :
- montas tres empresas distintas, cada una com su nif y su nombre
- la cosa publica oportuna (ayuntamiento, vegueria o lo que toque) lanza "concurso publico"
- se adjudica a una d las tres...
y a seguir mamando del bote.


----------



## locojaen (2 Ene 2014)

PistolasJoe dijo:


> Como bien indica el nombre...estos se dedican a hacer el INDIO, a saber las ostias que estaran pegando a los clientes, porque claro, su negocio se fundamenta sobre la base de que el ultimo sablea el doble que el anterior.
> 
> No obstante mientras hayan tontos dispuesto a pagar...habran indios dispuestos a bailar jajajajaja





Muy gordos, no recuerdo la cifra, pero era un buen palo; en mi ex-empresa se les solicitó un presupuesto para tema SEO y demás... bien, hablando del tema, el "ejperto" no sabía ni que era el longtail.
Aunque el boss tenía un ojo divino para contratar vendehumos, un argentino le sacó 5000€ por una web consistente en un cms simplón, y cuatro retoques de css... más otros tantos miles por "imagen corporativa"... un lince.


----------



## Unoqueva (2 Ene 2014)

Esto huele a chiringo vende humos que tira para atrás


----------



## Carbonilla (2 Ene 2014)

XTR dijo:


> No le veo yo mucho sentido a eso de las franquicias de diseño web con local. Si quieres una web te buscas un diseñador y un programador por internet. Que sea una persona local si hace falta, para quedar en persona de vez en cuando y que no haya malentendidos y santas pascuas.
> 
> Esto suena a chiringo para intentar dar el pelotazo. Será que el modelo de charcutera software tradicional ya no funciona igual de bien.



Pues a mí me parece que sí saben lo que hacen. Aparte de los contratos que les puedan salir de la administración pública (por el cv de uno de ellos), muchos 'emprendedores' de frutería y bar no sabrían por dónde empezar a buscar a alguien que les haga la web. Ir por la calle y hablar con tu programador como quien va a la mercería es lo más para algunos.
Estos (y sus franquiciados) van a vivir de los incautos, igual que cualquier vendehumos.


----------



## RassMatass (2 Ene 2014)

Carbonilla dijo:


> Pues a mí me parece que sí saben lo que hacen. Aparte de los contratos que les puedan salir de la administración pública (por el cv de uno de ellos), muchos 'emprendedores' de frutería y bar no sabrían por dónde empezar a buscar a alguien que les haga la web. Ir por la calle y hablar con tu programador como quien va a la mercería es lo más para algunos.
> Estos (y sus franquiciados) van a vivir de los incautos, igual que cualquier vendehumos.



Claro que si hombre, al del bar y al frutero resulta que ahora les hace falta una PUTA WEB...vamos no jodas, como mucho una PAGE en el facebook y va que se mata.


----------



## Ds_84 (2 Ene 2014)

he contactado con themeforest, como usuario que soy de su sección 3DOcean en la que compro cada semana varias movidas 3D...

espero que tomen cartas en el asunto, esta hijaputez no puede quedar así..

jojojo...concejales de Esquerra repubilicana....madrit ens roba!


----------



## Motif (2 Ene 2014)

Compruebo que por ejemplo el último franquiciado en Barcelona (penúltimo en total), abrió la franquicia que llaman IndianWebs Sagrada Familia/Gracia este pasado mes de septiembre, aunque la inauguración se hizo dos meses después, tal como explican aquí:

*Aquí la noticia: http://goo.gl/i7U21w
Aquí el vídeo del evento: http://youtu.be/KT_s-nTvt4I*

El tema es que estos de Sagrada Familia, en su Twitter, indican que tienen un espacio de trabajo disponible en la oficina por 150 EUR al mes. Parece ser que tienen a una persona que se marcha ahora en enero y buscan nuevo inquilino.

*https://twitter.com/iwsgf/statuses/417944359426732032*

_Traducido: Alquiler de espacio de trabajo para freelance en agencia de diseño web. (Y el enlace al anuncio más amplio en Loquo)._

Digo yo, que después de invertir entre *20000 y 30000 EUR* en el asunto, de los cuales, sólo *15000 EUR* se van el canon de adhesión, más los *500 EUR* mensuales, la matriz te debería facilitar el suficiente trabajo como para no tener que andar alquilando una silla y una mesa a terceras personas.

Todo esto lo veo muy excesivo. Tienes que poner el local (más lo que te cueste mantenerlo día a día), contratar mínimo un webmaster (obviamente) y encima pagar una fortuna para entrar y luego una mensualidad que tampoco es precisamente calderilla.

De buen comienzo estos ya están alquilando silla y mesa. En el anuncio de Loquo hablan de crear sinergias (palabra de moda en el mundo emprenduril). No me extrañaría que el dueño de la franquicia, don Marcos Guerrero Sánchez-Puerta, sea el padre de la idea de alquilar espacios dentro las franquicias. Quizás el sabe que sólo de las webs que les llegarán lo van a tener difícil.

El tema de tener contratos con las administraciones públicas puede ser un punto fuerte, pero por un lado me extraña que algo de eso vaya a los franquiciados, y por otra parte, en el portafolio de trabajos, no me ha parecido ver nada relativo a administraciones públicas.

Alguien ha comentado tema de precios y citaba que pedían cantidades enormes por cosas menores. He cogido un sitio web cualquiera al azar, de los que presentan en el portafolio de trabajos realizados, y veo que efectivamente es una plantilla, también de ThemeForest:

*Sitio web realizado por IndianWebs: http://www.jover-abogados.com/
Plantilla de ThemeForest: http://vasterad.com/themes/centum/*

Y así con todo. Queda por saber cuántas han pagado… 

Por lo tanto, los costes de creación son mínimos porque todo son plantillas, que ni siquiera realizan ellos. Podrían crear por ejemplo diez modelos de plantillas y personalizarlas en función del cliente en plan webs de bajo coste. Pero algo me dice que serían incapaces de hacer una sola web con cierta calidad en el código. Creo que no tiene personal para ello, sólo para modificar plantillas y rellenar contenido.

Decir que no tengo nada en contra de hacer webs con plantillas, por cuanto es algo que permite reducir los costes para clientes con presupuestos ajustados, que de otra forma no podrían tener su sitio web. Ahora bien, si lo hacemos de manera honrada, hay que trasladar al cliente el ahorro y explicarle que se trata de un diseño prefabricado. No tengo claro que hagan nada de todo esto, porque el público en general tiene un desconocimiento muy grande de todas estas cosas. Si además resulta que les ha hecho la web una empresa que tiene franquicias, encima darán por hecho que han ido al mejor lugar posible.

Los de IndianWebs tienen un departamento comercial para endosar webs y otros servicios a precio de oro a unos, y franquicias también a precio de oro a otros.

Me parece fuera de sitio meterse en una franquicia de creación de sitios web, teniendo que pagar además semejante cantidad de dinero, y encima, teniendo que alquilar silla y mesa por 150 EUR desde el primer día. Lo suyo sería tener el suficiente trabajo desde el principio como para ocupar tu oficina con tus propios empleados. De lo contrario, ¿para qué pagas la franquicia?

Vende humos por aquí, incautos por allá.


----------



## kudeiro (3 Ene 2014)

evidentemente estos lo que "franquician" es el framework php que utilizan, lo cual es un poco chorra porque cualquier freelance / empresa que haga programación a medida tiene su propio framework, ya sea hecho desde cero o basado en los típicos sinfony, codeigniter, etc..
Y de diseño nada de nada, simplemente cogen plantillas de themeforest, cambian cuatro chorradas estéticas, ponen su gestor y su programación con ese framework, meten los contenidos y carretera. Una web como Bufete abogados Barcelona Jover no les ha podido llevár más de 3 dias de desarrollo (a no ser que sean unos mantas), y a saber el clavo que les habrán metido a los abogados esos.
Para mas INRI, esa web se podría haber hecho con un simple Wordpress con la misma plantilla (casi todas las plantillas de Themeforest tienen varias versiones, una la "pura" en html5+js+css, para usar con estos frameworks, y otras ya adaptadas a CMS tipo Wordpress, etc...) y con un coste bastante menor.


----------



## Motif (5 Ene 2014)

Mirando algunos de los sitios web que tienen en el catálogo, veo que algunos tienen WordPress, e incluso puedo suponer que quizás hay otros que son estáticos. Lo lógico sería que ofrecieran un CMS o similar propio y eficiente, probado de manera amplia. Pero quizás no es el caso. 

Más aún, en el catálogo de clientes no veo ninguno realmente importante, entendiendo como tal alguna multinacional, etc. Casi todo son negocios dentro del ámbito de la PYME, a los que ofrecen sitios web con cierta frecuencia de dudosa calidad y _acabados_.

Lo cual me lleva a una nueva pregunta, ¿es realmente viable el diseño web como negocio a cierta escala? En general se trata de un sector muy disperso, donde la mayoría de los participantes lo son a título individual, uniendo fuerzas con terceras personas cuando la situación lo requiere, pero en general todo de manera bastante individual.

La mayoría de los estudios de diseño web que encuentro están formados por pocas personas, los que no son unipersonales a penas suman un total de tres, cuatro, cinco… personas. Existen grandes firmas que se encargan de crear los sitios web de grandes empresas (tipo Telefónica, etc.), que no están desde luego especializadas en diseño web, sino que se dedican a la informática y subcontratan esta actividad a quien corresponda (con resultados variables). Estas empresas sí resultan rentables, en particular por lo servicios que ofrecen a nivel informático. 

Por ejemplo, el polémico sitio web del Senado que costó *450000 EUR*, se repartió entre estas empresas y las cantidades indicadas (al total hay que sumarle el I.V.A.):

*http://www.vass.es (235500 EUR)
http://www.gfi.es (97800)
http://www.ibermatica.com (40625 EUR)*

Ninguna de esas empresas se dedica al diseño web, todas están en el ámbito de la informática y en cuanto al diseño web, a quien le correspondiese de las tres (o todas ellas), por ahí lo subcontratarían, o quizás durante el tiempo que les llevó realizarlo contrataron personal de manera temporal. Lo que está claro es que el negocio lo tienen en otros ámbitos de carácter informático, los cuales, adicionalmente les genera encargos de diseño web, a modo de “paquete completo”.

Todo lo que es ir detrás de la pequeña y mediana empresa, o profesionales independientes, está de manera crónica saturado con un exceso de oferta -por cuanto el listón de entrada es inexistente-, unido a unos costes de producción cada vez mayores, dado que hacer un sitio web ahora lleva más tiempo que antes, convierte el diseño web en una actividad de alto riesgo profesional en cuanto a la seguridad económica mes tras mes, para quien desee hacerlo con un mínimo de estándares de calidad en cada aspecto.

Crear una empresa de diseño web con muchos empleados es algo de facto inexistente. Los grandes encargos se los llevan las grandes consultoras informáticas. Lo que queda, pequeña y mediana empresa, cada vez resulta menos rentable por la disparidad entre las expectativas del cliente, el dinero que invierte y el tiempo que lleva realizarlo. En muchos casos puedes acabar trabajando por *menos de 10 EUR la hora*, lo cual, si eres autónomo, es inviable. Incluso aún sin pagar autónomos ni nada, también es inviable.

Si los de IndianWebs han hecho todas esos sitios web que aparecen en su catálogo, a precios que algunos en este hilo han sugerido ciertamente altos, deberían tener una rentabilidad cómoda. Sin embargo, se han metido a franquiciar la actividad.

Pienso que dedicarse a crear sitios web es una actividad de viabilidad cuestionable a fecha de hoy, ya sea por cuenta propia o con un equipo de dos o tres personas. Si encima lo haces como franquiciado, la viabilidad entiendo que ya es inexistente.

Lo cierto, es que según leía hace algún tiempo en la revista *.Net* (especializada en diseño web y publicada en el Reino Unido), la práctica totalidad de los diseñadores web conocidos, obtienen en torno al 80% de sus ingresos con la publicación de libros sobre la materia, escribiendo artículos por encargo, y también dando charlas y conferencias. Diseñar sitios web como tal, a penas les reporta unos ingresos residuales, con los cuales no podrían mantenerse día tras día.


----------



## Carbonilla (5 Ene 2014)

RassMatass dijo:


> Claro que si hombre, al del bar y al frutero resulta que ahora les hace falta una PUTA WEB...vamos no jodas, como mucho una PAGE en el facebook y va que se mata.



Amos a ver que era una forma de hablar... ¿ha visto usted las comillas de mi post?


----------



## kudeiro (6 Ene 2014)

Motif dijo:


> Lo cierto, es que según leía hace algún tiempo en la revista *.Net* (especializada en diseño web y publicada en el Reino Unido), la práctica totalidad de los diseñadores web conocidos, obtienen en torno al 80% de sus ingresos con la publicación de libros sobre la materia, escribiendo artículos por encargo, y también dando charlas y conferencias. Diseñar sitios web como tal, a penas les reporta unos ingresos residuales, con los cuales no podrían mantenerse día tras día.



Muchos de mis clientes son diseñadores (yo soy programador), pero la gran mayoría no es diseñador web. Son diseñadores clásicos, que hacen cartelería, stands, arquitectura efimera, etc... y que se han metido en lo del diseño web como una fuente de ingresos más, pero que no tienen ni idea de lo que es usabilidad, responsividad, diseñar con la plantilla de 16 columnas, etc... todo eso se lo he tenido que explicar yo en plan "crash course".
Tienen una gran base de clientes y de ahí salen los proyectos. 
Luego está el tema de las exigencias en diseño, hace años se hacían verdaderas virguerías en diseño web, ahora con la exigencia de que las webs sean responsivas, que sean seo-friendly, etc..., todas las webs son iguales. De ahí que hay muchas empresas, como los indios estos, que "compran" (jaja) 5 plantillas de Themeforest y de ahí, con pequeñas variaciones pueden sacar 20 o 30 websites. Con el nivel de exigencia infimo que hay en este pais, nadie te va a venir con "es que mi web se parece a la del vecino"


----------



## Motif (11 Ene 2014)

kudeiro dijo:


> Muchos de mis clientes son diseñadores (yo soy programador), pero la gran mayoría no es diseñador web. Son diseñadores clásicos, que hacen cartelería, stands, arquitectura efimera, etc... y que se han metido en lo del diseño web como una fuente de ingresos más, pero que no tienen ni idea de lo que es usabilidad, responsividad, diseñar con la plantilla de 16 columnas, etc... todo eso se lo he tenido que explicar yo en plan "crash course".
> Tienen una gran base de clientes y de ahí salen los proyectos.
> Luego está el tema de las exigencias en diseño, hace años se hacían verdaderas virguerías en diseño web, ahora con la exigencia de que las webs sean responsivas, que sean seo-friendly, etc..., todas las webs son iguales. De ahí que hay muchas empresas, como los indios estos, que "compran" (jaja) 5 plantillas de Themeforest y de ahí, con pequeñas variaciones pueden sacar 20 o 30 websites. Con el nivel de exigencia infimo que hay en este pais, nadie te va a venir con "es que mi web se parece a la del vecino"



Comentando este tema de las franquicias con una persona, me explicaba algo similar, en el sentido de que podría resultar de interés por ejemplo para quienes tienen una imprenta gráfica o similar, sector que también está viendo cómo pierden clientes de manera progresiva, por cuanto esos clientes están moviéndose hacia Internet, de tal forma que se trata de alguna forma de reciclar el negocio.

Alguno de los franquiciados de IndianWebs procede del ámbito gráfico (en otros casos no queda claro de dónde vienen), por lo tanto esa puede ser una estrategia que están utilizando de cara a captar interesados en la franquicia. Profesionales de las artes gráficas que quieran reciclarse hacia el ámbito del diseño web (sitios web, SEO, etc.), aprovechando en teoría los clientes que ya tenían de antes. 

Lo que pasa es que esto suena bastante al cuento de la lechera una vez que nos trasladamos al plano real, más aún cuando todos estos franquiciados no tienen experiencia en temas de diseño web o programación, el sector está saturado de oferta y a estos de IndinaWebs, ciertamente, no los conoce casi nadie. Ponen el énfasis en tener locales a pie de calle con escaparates como cualquier comercio. No sé si la idea la están copiando de algún otro país donde haya algo similar, pero resulta en conjunto un concepto nada claro en cuanto a su viabilidad.


----------



## Motif (28 Ene 2014)

Compruebo que a fecha de hoy, eso de _"Shared on MafiaShare.net"_, finalmente lo han retirado del código fuente. Por el motivo que sea les ha llevado su tiempo, pero lo han conseguido.


----------



## kudeiro (28 Ene 2014)

lo que yo dije, simplemente le han dado una colleja al becario y ha quitado las lineas, pero de comprar las plantillas nada


----------



## -Macario- (23 Sep 2014)

*No me extraña*

De Indian Webs no me extraña nada. Yo les contraté y literalmente me timaron. Perdí una buena cantidad de dinero. Muy honestos no son, eso te lo puedo asegurar. Te venden el oro y el moro a muy buen precio y luego no tienen ni idea.


----------



## Mehanpufado (7 May 2015)

*No me he podido resistir*

Ante todo pido disculpas por registrarme simplemente para "meter mierda" pero si alguien esta pensando en contratar a esta "gentuza" debería de saber como se las gastan. El hecho de usar plantillas piratas no es lo único poco ético de esta gente.

Por mi experiencia su modo de trabajar, es vender humo, en mi caso el tal Salva, estuvo charlando conmigo varios días durante horas, diciéndome todo lo que quería oír, que me harían un diseño personalizado, que crearían todo a mi gusto y que bla bla bla.

Finalmente me encontré que se tomaban el trabajo con una calma bestial, que las pruebas que me enseñaban, a cada vez tenían peor gusto, finalmente tras casi decirles como quería yo todo y pagar una autentica sangrada. Me entregaron una web a medio hacer, con teléfonos y datos de contacto de serie de la plantilla, un montón de links que al clickear daban error, etc.. etc.. etc..

No suficientemente timado con esto, trataban de hacerme contratar un asesoramiento y unas horas de trabajo mensuales en la web, eso quería decir que si yo les pagaba creo que eran 100 euros, ellos dedicarían 2 horas al mes a arreglar la web, mejorar su posicionamiento etc...

Cuando te empiezan a llegar cerca de 40 euros al mes de alojamiento web, ya es para es para echar el grito al cielo.

Cuando finalmente te indignas y les dices que prescindes de sus servicios por toda la justificada lista de quejas, ellos se limitan a despedirse sin mas.

En definitiva, esta gente es lo mas chapucero, menos profesional y mas miserable que puedas contratar para labores de Web, espero que si alguien esta tratando de contratar a esta gente, no se deje engañar por la imagen de corporación de éxito que tratan de transmitir.


----------

